# Wild Betta Macrostoma



## Thewild (Feb 13, 2010)

I am being overrun by Wild Betta Macrostoma. Looking to thin my stocks. I have others sizes besides the one listed below. If interested, send me a pm and I can give quotes and sizes.









This is a shot of the adult male.









These guys I'm asking for $20 each. Just shy of 2 months old. 1"+ in size and growing fast.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

They're beautiful, not a bad price, either.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They're beautiful. I've wanted those for a long time now. Pairs need 20 gallons don't they?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Gorgeous! If I had a proper set up for them I'd be jumping at that deal. I know Astro277 is looking to breed Unimaculata.. maybe she'd like some Macs as well.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OOooohhh how I wish I could!!!! I love Macs! 

I wish I wish I wish!!

But... good luck selling them! They are gorgeous!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

where do you get them??


----------



## Thewild (Feb 13, 2010)

The parents are wild caught. All the juvies that I am selling are F1, bred and raised by me. The online myths that these fishes are hard to keep are false! The only difficult thing about these fish is breeding. I keep all my Macs in tap water treated with chlorine remover. Low PH? All I use in my tanks are malaysian drift wood. I dont even bother with Indian Almond leaves. IMO, these are no harder to keep than any other type of bettas.


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Hey!*

Wondering if you received my last PM on the Macrostoma's?

I am very interested and can pay what you have asked! Let me know as I am trying to et up a planted tank specifically for these fish..very exciting!

Thanks again!!


----------

